# Ola support outage



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Didn’t get a cancellation fee for a rider cancel so called Ola support, just ended call after 15 minutes with no answer


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

You didn't get notified ??

They are all off today for a picnic...


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

No, they were working yesterday.
I stayed on hold for 25 minutes twice before I got onto a support person who could not help me with my account being block at 12.30pm after doing 4 jobs from 7am to 11.45am.

They must be busy answering all the calls from the NSW drivers they blocked.
On the first call at 12.45pm, I was advised my insurance had expired, yet I had given FUber, Bolt, Go Catch & Ola the new on from MAVEN in March.
On the second call at 4pm they told me they were instructed by Service NSW to get all Ola drivers to upload their documents again.

I didn't mind that I had to upload them again, I am pissed that they blocked my account on Saturday at 12pm and cannot fix the issue until Tuesday.
On both calls they said even if I would drive home to upload the document, they would not look at it until Tuesday.

Will not be promoting Ola anymore, even after they reactivate my account.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Too many callers spam these call centres with trivial nonsense, this leads to ridiculous wait times.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

They normally answer almost instantly. Must be on reduced staff because of public holiday penalty rates. Oh, wait.


----------



## dougsta (Mar 17, 2019)

Max Arnold said:


> No, they were working yesterday.
> I stayed on hold for 25 minutes twice before I got onto a support person who could not help me with my account being block at 12.30pm after doing 4 jobs from 7am to 11.45am.
> 
> They must be busy answering all the calls from the NSW drivers they blocked.
> ...


I feel your pain mate... LOLA driver telephone support is just like a paging service: they can't do anything to fix problems, only pass on messages. Took them 3 weeks to re-activate me!!


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

dougsta said:


> I feel your pain mate... LOLA driver telephone support is just like a paging service: they can't do anything to fix problems, only pass on messages. Took them 3 weeks to re-activate me!!


Seems all support is a joke when you call.
I called FUber support and he told me he couldn'tanswer my question and i should go to the Green light hub.
He did not even know or care that it was closed until Tuesday.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Max Arnold said:


> He did not even know or care that it was closed until Tuesday.


He must get paid 8 bucks an hour too.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

gustavusadolphus said:


> Didn't get a cancellation fee for a rider cancel so called Ola support, just ended call after 15 minutes with no answer


That doesn't sound good. Any news yet?


----------



## Max Arnold (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally reactivated at 4pm yesterday.
Not happy missing 3 1/2 days and being suck with FUber jobs only.
No jobs from Bolt or GoCatch at all as usual.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Yeah, good ol' EbOla.

Just when you think you can't possibly endure any more self flagellation, you call their call centre only to hear their latest theme song 'We Are the Cat's Whiskers' played to Queen's 'We Are the Champions'.

Heady stuff indeed. :smiles:

.


----------

